# Dwarf Army



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey to you all.
I felt it was time to start my 5th or 6th Dwarf army now.
I have started painting my 2 first units of Warriors.
The colour scheme is: Green (With extreme Highlighting) and Blue Steel.
**Note: Due to IRL I am a very slow painter. **
**Note 2: (I am not the greatest writer, but this has kinda been going through my head while I was painting so I had to write it down.  ) **
**Note 3: I will try to take some pictures tonight of the dwarves.**


The Dwarf Stronghold of Karak Kazuul
Greetings fellow traveller. Let me tell you the story of Karak Kazuul.
Not the greatest nor strongest of Dwarven Strongholds.
But definitive one of the most hidden stronghold.

The story starts many many years ago.
The Engineer couple Argo and Rita Mulgensson from Karak Kadrin discovered the Blue Steel.
They noticed that if you mix various metals and chemicals at a very high temperature you get a steel that is stronger, sturdier and sharper that most others. However, it required some metals that were only found deep within the heart of the mountain. They only problem was that it was so expensive, time consuming and so dangerous to make, the other dwarves saw that it was not worth the time. Obsessed with the idea of this Blue Steel, Argo and Rita started to travel up north, in hope to find a miners guild who were willing to dig that deep, and risk the opening of several caves where untold horrors slept.
Eventually, far north, near to a forest they found a group of young dwarves who worked at a stone quarry. They all were young and foolish and eager to prove that they indeed were fearless. The stone quarry was abandoned and the group travelled farther north in search for hidden place to hide the mines.
Eventually they found a remote cave. Probably an old Dragons Lair. It´s tunnels went deep. It was not natural tunnels. They had been man-made. Or should I perhaps say Goblin made?

At any rate, the families and loved ones of the young miners joined this expedition to provide support and food. The miners quickly discovered that the tunnels had since long been forgotten. They went deeper than these miners ever been. Thanks to Argo and Ritas skill in finding minerals they found the minerals they needed and started more extensive experiments.
These were successful. Karak Kazuul grew bigger and bigger. 
They mined deeper and deeper. They had many accidents with the making of the Blue Steel. So Argo and Rita decided to send out dwarves to the other major strongholds to learn the art of Engineering.
They needed all the knowledge they could get to create a safer and cheaper manufacture process.
A few years later the dwarves started to return one by one.
The pooled knowledge had 2 effects.
1. The manufacture of Blue Steel became better.
2. The Engineers Guild became the largest of the guilds in Karak Kazuul.

Today Karak Kazuul is ruled by Arvid Mulgensson.
His right hand and most loyal friend is the Master Engineer Nold Guldagsson.

Some interesting facts about Karak Kazuul.
1. There are almost no Slayers here.
Slayers tend to move away from Karak Kazuul to either join up with other Slayers in Major cities or they simply die or get lost out in the wilderness.
2. The dwarves of Karak Kazuul do not go out much and is therefore very pale. This also results in not many knowing of Karak Kazuuls existence. 
3. The largest guild is the Engineers Guild. The second largest is the Miners Guild.
4. Dwarves from Karak Kazuul tend to use Guns and War machines to a large degree.
5. The original miners had green cloth (they lived near the forest) and this lives on today. One change has been made thou. A light green border has been added to armour trims. This is so that the dwarves may easily spot Warriors etc down in the dark catacombs of the earth. It also helps the Warriors to organise themselves in order to form solid walls that no living thing can pass.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sounds like a really cool concept mate! I welcome a fellow stunties player and I look forward to following your log.


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok. Here are some WIPs.

The Organ Gun (Steel not fully highlighted yet)









Warriors.









Some slayers. Dont think I am going to use these in the army. But they are still fun to paint.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Looking good so far mate! Love the fluff.


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

I found a bunch of time tonight. So I finished the beards for some warriors.

















And I must show this off. I am so proud.
Was on a mini vacation in London last Fri-Sun.
Ofc me and my mate went to Warhammer World and I picked up this:








Warhammer World edition of Josef Bugman. 
And we visited 3 other GW stores in London.
So if anyone from the store in: Angel, Covent Garden or Oxford Street is reading this.
Many thanks for being so friendly and showing us how a real GW store should look like.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Liking the look of your stunties man! Good work. My only suggestion would be to vary the beard colors a bit, but all the same that is a nice looking regiment.


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Cheers Midge.
Well these are not even half of my warriors. 
I just only painted the blond ones yesterday.
I have a bunch of brown-beards and black beards left to mix into the units.


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh and I would love some advice here.
The beards on the blonds came out abit to yellow.
I want to tone them down and make them more blond.
Anyone have any advice on how to do that?
The process:
Snakebite leather -> mix in Golden yellow -> mix in kommando Khaki -> mix in deneb stone -> mix in white -> Sepia wash -> reapply white mix -> add some more white.
Do you think I simply added to little white, or should I perhaps apply another layer of the last white mix?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Its actually probably the sepia wash that yellowed it. mix a little devlan into your sepia, water it heavily and do a very light wash of that. The devlan should help keep the brown tones that you are looking for while muting some of the yellowing effect of the sepia wash.


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

And some more updates.

I painted the beards on my brown-berads and Black-beards now.
I am very unsure about the black beard. Looks like something is missing.

















Also, I painted the face on my blonde-beards.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work, looking great .


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Uhm btw Midge,
by colors, did you mean colors (Black, blond, brown etc) or tones (Light blond etc)?
Cause if you did mean tones (or what to say) then my answer is rendered very invalid. 
Thought of that just now. xD

Cheers Bane.


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry for the slow updates.
I recently injured my hand so I have been unable to paint.
But now I have finished the gold atleast. Gonna post some pics when the bodies are done, then start to paint some arms.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Fantastic work on the dwarfs. Look forward to seeing your dwarfs finished.


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Finally.
The first dwarves of Karak Kazuul is done!
Well, now I lied. But almost! Only have some finetuning to do, and finish the gold.
And the shields. Yeah, those horror shields aren't anywhere near done.

Hand-weapon and shield:

















Two-handed weapon:

















I also started to work on Bugman, Engineer and Runesmith aswell.



















On a sidenote. What type of metal do you like? The type I used on the warriors, or the shiner type like on Bugman?
I am very torn about this myself. :S

Also, I dont have a clue why you would wanna see my workstation, but nevertheless I am going to bore you with it. 









And here is my next step on the army (after Bugman & Co)









C&C is very welcome. I take all improvment advice and taste advice I can take.


----------

